# Moving to Verona from Sydney



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All

My husband and I are thinking of moving to Verona for 12-24mths with our 3 daughters aged 7,5 and 1.

We would love to get some advice on 

- best way to find a rental, is there anything we need to be aware of given we have no rental history in Italy ? Is there a website for searching ? What would be the weekly rent for a 3 bed house or apartment ? 

- schools, we have discussed sending our girls to an Italian school (as they both study Italian at their Sydney schools) but they only have basic vocab so we are worried they will feel alienated and lonely. Anyone had any experience with this ? Any negatives about the international school in Verona ? 

- health care, we have private health insurance in Sydney. What would we have access to in Italy ? I am Irish and my husband is a Kiwi. My daughters and I all have irish passports.

- will we need a car ? Or is public transport sufficient in Verona.

Thanks in advance for any help. It's a bit overwhelming with so many unanswered questions.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt anybody does non vacation rentals weekly. You'll be paying a monthly rate. There can be wide differences between areas so that's something to consider.

casa.it
soloaffitti.it

Are you working? To get into the health system one of you will need to be working. Same issue for residence. At least that's the simplest way.

With three kids I can't imagine you wouldn't want access to a car. I'm sure you could manage in the historic centre of any Italian city. People have been doing it for thousands of years. The problem is the minute you decide to go out of the centre. To go to the shopping centre. The beach.


----------



## katew (May 5, 2014)

*Housing in Verona*

We are also moving to Verona in August from the USA. Have you found any good resources yet for searching for housing?


----------



## Andyw1981 (May 21, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to the site but I've been living in Milan for a while now. There are quite a few sites you can look for houses on but there are a few things to remember when you are looking. 

1, Most of the agents will charge you a fee to use there services. 
2, when you are looking at the number of rooms you will see either 2,3,4 locali or billocale,trilocale etc. this is not the number of bedrooms. Generally speaking a 2 locali will have 1 bedroom, a 3 locali will have 2 bedrooms and so on. 
3, In Milan most of our accommodation is apartments, there is usually a charge on top of the rental for this, it's called a Spezie, sometimes it's clearly marked as Spezie other times it will look more like 750€+250€ you need to add both together to get the actual price. I'm guessing this would be the same in Verona. 

I'm sure I'm missing many things, but I moved here last year and after having to sort most things out on my own I'm now all set up, especially as I couldn't speak italian back then! 

If you have any questions drop me a message. 

Andy


----------



## Italian Mum (Jun 3, 2015)

*Lovely Verona*

Dear Sidney Mum,
I'm an Italian Mum (three boys aged 10, 13 and 14) which used to live in Verona. We now live in Milan and I really miss my hometown which is easy, beautiful and romantic. I'm owner of a 410 squared meters house in the heart of Verona by the river Adige, near Ponte Pietra. The busy life in Milan dosen't allow me to go back to Verona very often so I am considering to rent (again) my house. In the past 18 months, a nice family from Moscow stayed at my place. The experience had been convenient for both of us, so If you are interested in renting a house down town Verona, I can send you some pictures. 

The italian school system is very different from the anglosaxson system. My 3 kids attend an International School here in Milan and I can tell that it would be quite hard for their foreign class mates to follow an italian stream. As far as I know, in Verona there is only one International School (Aleardo Aaleardi) which may suits your needs.

Verona is quite small but a car is always useful to reach the beautiful surrondings. 
Best wishes.
C.


----------



## Fr4ncesca (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello,

I am from Verona and I lived 8+ years abroad. If you have sorted the appartment problem than great, it would be nice to meet for an evening out, I'm 33years old.

If you need help with flats I can ask around. My sister has a flat which can accommodate up to 5 people and is always available short term. It's in Mambrotta (Verona Est) and you would need a car to move around, however it can be good for a couple of weeks to visit places and get acquainted with the city.

If you like San Martino Buon Albergo I think my aunt has a flat to rent, just in case ^_^ Otherwise I think Immobiliare.it is a very well made website.

It would be nice to meet with expats in Verona as I lived many years abroad, I miss to be part of an international community.

Thank you,

Francesca


----------

